# My 210



## striker (Apr 22, 2010)

4 NTT,Silver Arow,id shark,delhezi,Jack Dempsey,Marble Motoro. Fx5,Xp2,Ac 110


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

looks good , now you get to watch those monsters grow up [email protected]!


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice, I like the pic of your delhezi !!
Good looking set-up


----------



## striker (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks, Can't wait tell they do become true monsters


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

awesome tank! should take a feeding vid!


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

I wouldn't want to be on the wrong side of the Delhezi. Looks sinister.


----------

